# verwüstetes Weinfass



## petra1802 (1. Juli 2012)

Jetzt habe ich mit viel Mühe an meinem stinkenden Weinfass gewerkelt, und das resultat ist, dass dank diesem Unwetter so ziemlich jede Pflanze einen Schaden genommen hat. Darf ich jetzt wieder von vorne beginnen:evil


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Och Mönsch :knuddel

Aber einen Trost hast Du doch - das Putzen entfällt.


----------



## petra1802 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Du bist wohl ein kleiner Scherzkeks Ich habe heute eine Aquariumpumpe angeschlossen, damit die Algen gefiltert werden. Glaubst du das hilft?


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Na, wenn an der Pumpe kein Filter hängt, dann werden die Algen höchstens umgerührt. Wo sind denn Fotos?


----------



## petra1802 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Doch ich habe einen filter dran. Habe heute alles neu gemacht.Hoffe es wird etwas. Mein __ Froschlöffel hat riesen blütenstrang bekommen, aber die blätter wurden alle welk. habe die pflanze jetzt höher gestellt. glaubt ihr das hilft?


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Hallo Petra,

gib im ein bisschen Zeit. Den linken Korb würde ich aber auch höher stellen.


----------



## petra1802 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

hallo christine,

der stand vorm Sturm auch schon so tief. und meine __ rohrkolben bzw. sumpfdotterblumen wachsen echt gut.
aber da du alter hase bist, werde ich natürlich gehorchen

lg Petra


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Hallo Petra,

Du must nicht "gehorchen"  , aber findest Du nicht auch, dass die __ Sumpfdotterblume im rechten Korb viel besser aussieht, als die im linken?


----------



## petra1802 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: verwüstetes Weinfass*

Ich wäre froh, wenn mir irgend wer gehorchen würde die rechte blume habe ich gestern schon so groß gekauft, die andere war viel mickriger. hatte heute einen ganz kleinen frosch im teich...möchte wissen wo der herkommt. kannst du mir sagen warum mein __ wassersalat und meine wasserhyazinthe so eklige blätter bekommt. wachsen tun sie aber super. habe schon jeweils drei ableger von den pflanzen. Liebe grüße petra


----------

